# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Itali

## klarko_best

Gjenerata Re Shqiptare-Itali


*
       Duke vlerësuar rolin dhe kontributin e madh të organizatës "Gjenerata e Re Shqiptare" të themeluar në New York të Shteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në shatorin e vitit 2002 dhe degëve të saja në vendet e tjera të botës. 
Duke theksuar dhe besuar në rolin dhe kontributin e Kombit Shqiptar në qytetërimin botëror. 
Me besim të plotë në vlerat universale të të drejtave të njeriut, demokracisë, paqes dhe marrëdhënieve miqësore ndërmjet kombeve. Ne nje grup studentesh dhe te rinjsh shqiptare qe jetojme ne Itali me 28 nentor 2003 themeluam Gjeneraten Re Shqiptare dega Itali, qe eshte pjese integrale e Gjenerates Re Boterore

 Behuni pjese integruese e kesaj gjenerate te re shqipetare dhe jepni kontributin tuaj per nje ideal te perbashket , atdheun SHQIPERINE .

Antaresohuni ne www.nuovage.tk

Ju flm*

----------


## dibrani2006

mirdita" shqipetaret e italise"

----------


## danti

uroj gjith te mirat te gjithe shqiptarve ne itali

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Une qe jam ne Itali ju falenderoj per pershendetjet por mos beni Gaf te vini ketu.*

----------


## donna76

ej  ciao!   u bon dhe keta talonet ketu!

----------


## Piranha

Pershendetje njehere te gjithe shqiptareve te Italise....

Ky muhabeti i shoqatave u be si partite politike...S'ka mbet njeri pa hap nje shoqate...
Te gjithe po na dilni me parullat "*Ta duam atdheun*" apo "*Te jemi te bashkuar*"...
Kur doni te jeni te bashkuar, pse hapet nje shoqate te re ne 2003, po nuk u bete pjestar i nje shoqate Shqiptare egzistente...Ne Itali kane egzistuar mbi 10 shoqata te tjera para kesaj date....
Jane te gjitha te ndertuara mbi bazen e perfitimit dhe statusi i tyre nuk mbron aspak te drejtat e individit(Shqiptarit)...Prandaj nqs doni te beni dicka me te vertete per shqiptaret e bashkuar, beni *JU* hapin e pare dhe bashkohuni ne *NJE*...Aty do te shihni qe nuk ka nevoje ti ftoni ju Shqiptaret, te behen antare te saj...

ReSpEkTe By *Piranha*

----------


## troyanss

scia raga...

----------


## dibrani2006

Pershendetje ja dhe nje foto te qytetit qe jetova shume gjate ketu.

----------


## mitjuk

uroj gjith te mirat te gjithe shqiptarve ne itali pa perjashtim ta kalojne sa ma mire

----------


## eni3

buongiorno da Caorle....ca mire,sot ketu shi i madhe po bie.thoj me mire mbulo koken me jorgane,dhe degjo muzike.
ciao ciao

----------


## ATMAN

> Pershendetje ja dhe nje foto te qytetit qe jetova shume gjate ketu.


si  lignano sabiadoro  duket ky qyteti

----------


## dibrani2006

> si  lignano sabiadoro  duket ky qyteti


Po lignano sabiadoro eshte

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ore e shof qe e paskeni nisur me fotot e qytetit ku jetoni ore aman.Po une qe skam Rezidenc fikse i bie ta marr qe nga Bibione me fotografi edhe te dal ne Genova por ma merr mendja qe nuk ka vend forumi per aq foto.Ja kalofshi sa me mire te gjithe edhe mire u pjekshim nga ndo1 cep i Italis.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pershendetje njehere te gjithe shqiptareve te Italise....
> 
> Ky muhabeti i shoqatave u be si partite politike...S'ka mbet njeri pa hap nje shoqate...
> Te gjithe po na dilni me parullat "*Ta duam atdheun*" apo "*Te jemi te bashkuar*"...
> Kur doni te jeni te bashkuar, pse hapet nje shoqate te re ne 2003, po nuk u bete pjestar i nje shoqate Shqiptare egzistente...Ne Itali kane egzistuar mbi 10 shoqata te tjera para kesaj date....
> Jane te gjitha te ndertuara mbi bazen e perfitimit dhe statusi i tyre nuk mbron aspak te drejtat e individit(Shqiptarit)...Prandaj nqs doni te beni dicka me te vertete per shqiptaret e bashkuar, beni *JU* hapin e pare dhe bashkohuni ne *NJE*...Aty do te shihni qe nuk ka nevoje ti ftoni ju Shqiptaret, te behen antare te saj...
> 
> ReSpEkTe By *Piranha*



Piranha neve nuk kemi dal me parrulla per shoqata derman sepse personalisht nuk me intereson fare ajo gje.Pastaj sa per ate Ta duam atdheun mendoj se shumica e Shqipetareve qe jetojne ketu ne Itali e kane te shkruajtur ne Ball ate parull derman.Persa i perket asaj tjetres: Te jemi te bashkuar kur i paske pare ti 3 shqiptar ne 1 mendje?

----------


## bispensiero

ho mre çkena?

----------


## che_guevara86

Po nga Genova ska ndonje Goce ketu se mbase me ndihmon icik se nuk kam shume qe kam ardhur ne Genova per studime dhe e kam pak te veshtire  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mitjuk

Pershendetje  te gjithe shqiptareve te Italise

----------


## IL__SANTO

O mileti po ju paska kap shume dielli qe nuk po na thoni ndo1 gje te re ketu.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ERVINI_-_

:PP o me albasnesi u bote ju te gjithe ska permosso naaaaaaaaccccc :PP loool he do zoti aprovojne ligjin e nenshtetesise  :buzeqeshje: ) 
mireseugjeta i here te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje: ) dhe miresemegjetet

----------


## L'Ingegnere

Ho me ju taljo nga jeni kshu ueeee un thash se skisht asnje nga italia kur shof temen un nfa fundi fare cohuni mer nga gjumi...
si ju kam i her, ato permesso a i keni bo, nga ju ka cu zoti mu me coi ne PG se me tha shko atje se ka shum femra.... :kryqezohen:  po me ato halle si jeni a je zan ma ato te questures nai her.. he edhe po nuk jeni zan do ziheni mos u merzitni. :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  he pra hajde i her te njifemi se un vallaj njoh shum pak albanez kendej

Hajt shnet pare e femna me shumic

----------

